# A Moving Farewell to a Warrior.



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI6TRTBZUMM&feature=share

This powerful farewell had me in tears. What a send off for a warrior!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 29, 2012)

Outstanding... no words.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2012)

That was awesome.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Steve said:


> That was awesome.




Isn't it just! I can't help thinking too that such a 'ceremony' helps those grieving, so often the military guys bottle things up but the sheer emotion shown there gives a 'voice' to their grief. It doesn't just bring tears to the eyes there's a visceral quality to it that makes you shiver. I think too if I were their enemy I would seriously be thinking twice about attacking such warriors, they are actually quite scary.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2012)

Indeed my friend, what a send-off.  I agree with what you said above too.  It is moving in that it brings tears to our eyes as they pay their last respects to their comrade but also very visceral in the way it seems to contain a promise of, perhaps not vengeance, but 'consequences' for those that took one of their own.

A powerful way of showing to each other that, if they should fall, they will not be forgotten.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 29, 2012)

While there's a place for sorrow, tears, remembrance and silence. I think most people who go into harms way would prefer that their brothers remember them in a moment like this.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 30, 2012)

That was one of the best Hakas I've ever seen. You could feel the mana flowing from those men. I wonder how there comrade died?


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 30, 2012)

Well done.  They said farewell to thier brother in a way they knew he would appreciate.  It was obvious the power of the Haka came from the emotion the men had for thier fallen comrade.

Military death processions always tug at my heart.  I suppose I get that from my granmother who was on the draft board in WWII and Korea.  She knew what she was sending those young men into, and every soldier that returned in a box took a piece of her heart.  She could never listen to Taps without tearing up.  She impressed upon me how high these men and women held thier duty, but in the end they were still someone who would never  know the promise of thier future, or feel the embrace of thier loved ones ever again.  When walking through her small town in central west Arkanasas many people would greet her with great respect.  After introductions and small talk were done, my grandmother would exlain to me which relative had died at war and the place of the family in the fairly small community.  I think that is one of the reasons people held my grandmother with such high regard.  She never forgot those that died for our country.  My thoughts are that we should all do our best to emulate that.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> That was one of the best Hakas I've ever seen. You could feel the mana flowing from those men. I wonder how there comrade died?



I would think it was an Afghan casualty.


----------



## K-man (Aug 30, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> That was one of the best Hakas I've ever seen. You could feel the mana flowing from those men. I wonder how there comrade died?


As Tez said, this was to honour the three New Zealanders who were killed last week.  Now we lose another five of our finest young men today.  Afghanistan has no future while it is overpopulated with madmen. The sooner we are out of there the better. Every life lost there is a tragic waste with no possible benefit.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2012)

K-man said:


> As Tez said, this was to honour the three New Zealanders who were killed last week. Now we lose another five of our finest young men today. Afghanistan has no future while it is overpopulated with madmen. The sooner we are out of there the better. Every life lost there is a tragic waste with no possible benefit.



I read of the loss of your soldiers, my thoughts and prayers are with their loved ones. What you say is true, last week I saw one of our regiments leave for Afghan, the others are either there or following shortly. You watch them board the coaches and wonder who won't be coming back, it is tragic and so bloody uneceesary however much good our troops do out there it will be negated when they leave and as you say the madmen take over again.
Brig. Bruce is a good man but what he says is made a mockery of by the actions of those who killed your soldiers. http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...areToContinueAfghanistanTransitionProcess.htm


----------



## K-man (Aug 30, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I read of the loss of your soldiers, my thoughts and prayers are with their loved ones. What you say is true, last week I saw one of our regiments leave for Afghan, the others are either there or following shortly. You watch them board the coaches and wonder who won't be coming back, it is tragic and so bloody uneceesary however much good our troops do out there it will be negated when they leave and as you say the madmen take over again.
> Brig. Bruce is a good man but what he says is made a mockery of by the actions of those who killed your soldiers. http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...areToContinueAfghanistanTransitionProcess.htm


The Americans lost three as well.  Now they are using 'Guardian Angels' to watch their backs when working with the ANSF.  



> Nonetheless, early in 2012, top U.S. commander Gen. John Allen ordered American units to select a "guardian angel" to watch over fellow troops, even as they sleep, at joint U.S.-Afghan bases and on joint operations involving live fire - a direct response to the mounting green-on-blue attacks.    http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503543_...-kills-3-american-troops-in-helmand-province/


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Indeed my friend, what a send-off. I agree with what you said above too. It is moving in that it brings tears to our eyes as they pay their last respects to their comrade but also very visceral in the way it seems to contain a promise of, perhaps not vengeance, but 'consequences' for those that took one of their own.
> 
> A powerful way of showing to each other that, if they should fall, they will not be forgotten.





Tgace said:


> While there's a place for sorrow, tears, remembrance and silence. I think most people who go into harms way would prefer that their brothers remember them in a moment like this.



Soldiers tend not to seek a big deal ceremony in the event of their death.  First of all, they don't intend to die; perhaps a comrade, but not themselves.  But secretely, most hope to be shown a due respect for their sacrifice.  It must be very comforting for NZ soldiers to know this cermony will be performed in their honor.


----------



## granfire (Sep 4, 2012)

kind of odd....

The raw emotion comes through.

(yet, white boys in suits and dress shoes....)

I watched it a few times.

I don't detect jealous guarding of the tradition of the Haka as 'native' form of expression. 
It is touching, to be sure.

it does have the primal feel of a warrior being send off to Valhalla to enjoy mead and never ending pork roast.

I don't know what they are saying, but I wish I could join in. 
Enjoy the Pork roast, good man.


----------



## Buka (Sep 4, 2012)

Gave me chicken skin.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.dvorak.org/blog/2012/09/01/new-zealand-honors-fallen-soldiers-with-haka/



> Haka is used throughout New Zealand by many, not only M&#257;ori, to demonstrate their collective thoughts. There is a haka for each of the Services, as well as the Defence Force. Units with the NZ Army have their own haka. This video shows the soldiers of 2/1 RNZIR Battalion performing their Unit haka, powerfully acknowledging the lives and feats of their fallen comrades as they come onto the Units parade ground. It is also an emotive farewell for they will leave via the waharoa (the carved entrance way) for the very last time.


----------



## granfire (Sep 4, 2012)

Buka said:


> Gave me chicken skin.



you mean Goose bumps?


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> you mean Goose bumps?



I hope so


----------

